

Ask HN: Part number generation and tracking - MadManE

How do those of you who have physical products track the creation of part numbers? I&#x27;m trying to find a good way to automatically generate new numbers that doesn&#x27;t have to be manually maintained.<p>The fallback is a spreadsheet that has controlled access, but that seems very cumbersome.
======
eddyparkinson
Shame less plug: Build a Web Application with spreadsheet like formulas.
Simple example:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oogKKfbRyMQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oogKKfbRyMQ)

